# Meet Fionn



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to post Fionn's photos.... I hope I've attached them correctly. Here he is! He will be 13 weeks tomorrow. He is such a good little pup....well, so far at least.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie! Welcome, Fionn!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so cute! Welcome!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

How adorable!!! He reminds of my Kipper, can't wait to hear his advetures


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...what a sweet little guy you have there!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

A little sweetheart! Is his name associated with the feminine Fiona?

Shirley


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

hi everyone....thanks for your kind comments about Fionn! I do love him . As for his name, it is Irish and yes, the female variation is Fiona. Fionn means "bright and fair" (pronounced "Finn") and has a sentimental meaning to me. Plus, I have Irish roots so I thought it was only appropriate for him to as well! He's my little Irish-Cuban man!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks---he is precious. I have a dear friend who has a Fiona, a beautiful Bolognese.
Good luck with Fionn. He's a winner.

Shirley


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome guy! It looks like he is going to have a silky coat - so shiny!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

What a cutie. Can't wait to hear your joys and woes with him!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the name..but would have never guessed it would be pronounded Finn...He is a darling, and I love Irish names


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Fionn is darling and I love the name. His pips (eyebrows) are so striking.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What an adorably boy. Love the name, it was on my short list of names so I'm biased.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie pie!! Looks a bit camera shy which is all the more cuter  
:welcome:!!

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a lovely little boy,Augie's Mum has just named her new pup Finn


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, we did just name our puppy Finn!  Not realizing there was a Fionn on the forum and pronounced the same way - had no clue there was another spelling for it until now. Your little guy is darling! Our Finn is 15 wks.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

He's a cutie-pie!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Linda, I'm just now learning the new baby has a name! I love it! How did you happen upon it? And welcome to our New Havanese Mommy and her baby Fionn!!!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Love the name! He is really, really cute! His hair looks so wavy and soft! I love it!


----------

